# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  23 July 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.1 : NEW BUILD

## mohamed73

*23 July 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.1 NEW BUILD:  
- REPAIRED ERROR ONUPDATE BOX!
- REPAIRED ERROR ON WRITE/CHECK BOX ACTIVATIONS!*  
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!

----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك اخي الكريم<

----------

